# Scabs on tail?



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

So I noticed today that Pran has what look to be little sores or scabs on his tail, as if he scratched or chewed off the scales. Pran and Atticus both had an issue with dry skin when they arrived, and I'm wondering if, even with the improved diet, perhaps he's still having some issues with it? I haven't noticed any indications of itching elsewhere on his body. I gave him a little olive oil today, and was thinking about rubbing it into his tail as well? Any other suggestions? Maybe they need some more fatty acid in their diet?


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

You could try flax seeds, they're supposed to be good for skin and hair. Not sure if it would help his tail though. :-\


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you tried revolution yet? It could be a type of skin mite.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

They were recently inspected for mites and nothing came back; after being on their new diet most of their skin issues cleared up, this is just a new development. However, mites definitely aren't out of the question; might of come in on some bedding. I can't really freeze it, since the freezer is always jam packed.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Inspected how? Skin scrapings often come back as false negatives and most mites are invisable to the naked eye. I would treat for mites anyway, just incase. Are there any lumps on their ears?


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

No lumps on the ears, I've looked them all over (much to their annoyance).


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would pick up some revolution and treat for mites first. 

If theres still a problem a week or two after then I'd think it was dry skin or they werent cleaning it well enough. In which case you could try cleaning the tail gently with a soft toothbrush (they are gonna love this! hehe) Apply some olive oil twice daily and let it dry, otherwise they will just lick it off. Then apply neosporin three times a day.

Do you have any pics?


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Alrighty, I'll call around and see if maybe my vet will let me buy it off him without an examination fee.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is your rat an older rat that drags his tail instead of lifting it? Are the scabs more on the underside in this case? Where are the scabs and how many are there? Are they small scabs or big ones? Are the scabs raised at all?


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

No, Pran lifts his tail when he moves. They are all around the length of his tail; maybe five or six of them. They aren't so much raised as it looks as if he has chewed or scratched at it. They're fairly small, though one seems to ring his whole tail close to the tip. I can try and get a picture by the end of the day or so.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

VictorianVanity said:


> No, Pran lifts his tail when he moves. They are all around the length of his tail; maybe five or six of them. They aren't so much raised as it looks as if he has chewed or scratched at it. They're fairly small, though one seems to ring his whole tail close to the tip. I can try and get a picture by the end of the day or so.


yeah pics would help a lot


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

So my camera sucks and Pran would not sit still, but I got what I could. Some of the scabs have started healing, so they're very light and pink and hard to see. The tip of his tail is where it's been the worst, so it looks extra bad.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Spike had a few of those as he got old - more like pimples than scabs. They never caused any problems.


----------

